# They saw the threat and they stated the remedy.



## bdrusoy

The full phrase (it didn't fit into the title-box) is: 


Quae curia spectatum quae periculum, deinde proponerent eorum solutio


I'm trying to craft a phrase for use in court. I want to say that "*they saw the threat and they stated the remedy".

*


----------



## jazyk

You know the Latin is wrong, right?

Now that I saw your other question, I am under the impression you want to translate from English into Latin. If that is the case, there are many ways to phrase that in Latin. One could be _Minacias/periculum viderunt et remedium nominaverunt._ I'm wondering, though, why you would like to say that in court. If you would like to say something in Latin in court, you should go for a well-known maxim and not baffle your listeners.


----------



## bdrusoy

jazyk said:


> You know the Latin is wrong, right?




I'm hoping for someone's help to fix it and "make it right", my good fellow !


----------



## bdrusoy

jazyk said:


> Now that I saw your other question, I am under the impression you want to translate from English into Latin.



Any ideas for that other question, by the way?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

The original poster's



> Quae curia spectatum quae periculum, deinde proponerent eorum solutio



seems to me to make no sense.

He - or she - goes on with



> I want to say that "*they saw the threat and they stated the remedy".*



Without a nearer context, we could say
_
minari cognoverunt, remedium proposuerunt._

But if this is to be stated or declared in a legal setting, I would strongly advise looking for more opinions here and from juridical authorities.


----------



## Cagey

I hope bdrusoy will give us more context and tell us where or how he plans to use this. It will enable us to make suitable suggestions.  

Concerning "_minari cognoverunt_":  It is likely I am misunderstanding this in some way, but isn't _minor, minari_ a deponent?  It seems to me that you would want a passive here.


----------



## Scholiast

Dear Cagey, and everyone else here:

I also hope for more context here, but I am doing my best with what we have.

Yes _minari_ is deponent. I realise that the construction is awkward, but I will stay by this. In Latin, verbs infinite, whether active, passive or deponent, can be understood as nouns.
_
minari cognoverunt_ then will still mean "They apprehended that there was a threat/that something was threatening".

In all candour, I do not think your "misunderstanding" was wrong here. But I agree, this was hardly the most elegant Latin.


----------



## bdrusoy

To clarify, I intend to use this phrase in a courtroom, to counter a notion that "what is legally identified as a threat cannot be mitigated".

The phrase I would like translated (to me) means that even though a court may have assessed an implement or decision as being dangerous, the court (in its same analysis) also provided means by which the threat/danger could effectively be mitigated.


----------



## bdrusoy

Scholiast said:


> Dear Cagey, and everyone else here:
> 
> I also hope for more context here, but I am doing my best with what we have.
> 
> Yes _minari_ is deponent. I realise that the construction is awkward, but I will stay by this. In Latin, verbs infinite, whether active, passive or deponent, can be understood as nouns.
> _
> minari cognoverunt_ then will still mean "They apprehended that there was a threat/that something was threatening".
> 
> In all candour, I do not think your "misunderstanding" was wrong here. But I agree, this was hardly the most elegant Latin.



Also, would 

"minationem animadverterunt decreveruntque remedium " 

or

"minatio animadversa, decretum remedium "

Work?


----------

